# Cwc Pilot Watch........



## LukeWatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi

Im new here so please dont be hard on me i have a CWC Two Dial 1970's Re-Make Pilot's watch with Case,Cert Bought a year ago 2nd hand on Silverman's site they sell new for Â£699. I beleave the watch is not 100% waterproof as it's not designed for that off course just splash sprook etc my question is ther are tiny Water rust mark's inside the i think plastic face. Where the shiny seal is inside the watch where the plastic face fit's on etc well im sure you know what i mean.

I live in kent would you recommend anyone i can fix the problem maybee get a new plastic face.

Thanks Luke.


----------

